
94.7fm KRNK – Give us Feedback? Then "#YouFail" | On Portland - geoffk
http://www.onpdx.com/music/94-7fm-krnk-give-us-feedback-then-youfail/
======
greaterscope
starting off with "it's a sad state of affairs" sets a smug tone, begging for
a smart-ass response. and the "FAIL" just turns it hostile.

i'm not defending the station, but i do think customers should be as civil as
companies are expected to be, if they want civil treatment in return.

~~~
JacobAldridge
True. Had they made a bland response, generic or somewhat personal, they would
have been criticised as 'Big corporate not understanding the tone of new
media'.

Not including some of the discussion also skews the discussion. Note that the
final station response about recent good ratings appears to be a reasonable
response to this onportland tweet:

 _"@947fm wow, just wow. I supported KNRK for 16 yrs. Even used to appear on
it. It's clear you're a sinking ship not able to take feedback."_ [1]

[1] <http://twitter.com/Onportland> 8.51pm Aug 22

------
teeja
Someone still listens to radio ???

(Just kidding ... try KEXP ... )

~~~
lukifer
But radio is the perfect way to unwind after a long day of operating a
mimeograph!

~~~
profquail
Just like this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJyWcUS9RIM>

------
indiejade
Bummer that the only female DJ got the boot. KNRK is a great station; it was
what I listened to delivering pizzas, my first year of Uni @ Pacific
University. One night somebody left Offspring's (which was at the time "new")
album containing "Pretty Fly for a White Guy" on repeat all night long. . .
the next morning the DJs were laughing really hard about it, talking about how
they could get into lots of trouble for doing that.

I wonder if its just an inevitable fate of any "independent" operation, to
eventually be swallowed by the CWGs (Crazy White Guys)? This snippet from Tara
Dublin's post is very interesting: "In my nearly five years at KNRK, I was
constantly dealing with frustration when it came to trying to improve on what
we were already doing. We had no advertising budget. You never saw a billboard
or bus ad or a single TV commercial."
[http://oregonmediacentral.com/2009/07/guest-commentary-an-
op...](http://oregonmediacentral.com/2009/07/guest-commentary-an-open-letter-
to-radio-programmers).

CWGs and the conglomerate-type thinking seem to be inextricably linked.

------
DanielStraight
Good example of a classic problem: businesses that forget about customer
service. I'm with you. If you want to improve your business, you should accept
(and even actively seek) negative feedback.

